# Employed!



## 01131937  (Jun 15, 2010)

I will be starting in my first coding job next Monday, working at an Army hospital as a civilian federal employee.  After taking an online community college coding course, I took and passed the CPC exam in March on my first try.  I was also offered a coding position in a local clinic which I turned down.  I don't have any coding job experience, although I did a little in the medical assistant externship that I completed. I think that I was just lucky that these positions became available shortly after I passed my CPC exam, as I didn't see coding positions open in the year prior. I'm very excited about starting my first coding position.
Carol CPC-A CMA (AAMA)


----------



## Kay&TaysMom (Jun 15, 2010)

Way to go!  I hope you will enjoy your new job!

Julie


----------



## KellyLR (Jun 15, 2010)

*Good for you!*

Good Luck to you in your first job!


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Jun 16, 2010)

You will love the Army.. I did !


----------



## SusanWhite83 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wonderful.  Congrats on the job.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 15, 2010)

*congrats*



01131937  said:


> I will be starting in my first coding job next Monday, working at an Army hospital as a civilian federal employee.  After taking an online community college coding course, I took and passed the CPC exam in March on my first try.  I was also offered a coding position in a local clinic which I turned down.  I don't have any coding job experience, although I did a little in the medical assistant externship that I completed. I think that I was just lucky that these positions became available shortly after I passed my CPC exam, as I didn't see coding positions open in the year prior. I'm very excited about starting my first coding position.
> Carol CPC-A CMA (AAMA)



I wish you all the best!  It's so nice to hear how a CPC-A has found a job- actually you found 2 and picked the one you wanted.  Do you mind if I ask what type of coding you will be doing and why you picked one over the other.

Again- congrats!


----------



## anapravnik (Jul 15, 2010)

*Fantastic!!*

That's great news! I'm glad you posted information about the success
you've had in your job search. I hope it will encourage newly ceritifed Coders,
especially with the Apprentice designation.
Good luck to you.


----------



## anqelx (Jul 15, 2010)

Good Luck to you, Carol!


----------



## 01131937  (Jul 18, 2010)

rthames052006 said:


> I wish you all the best!  It's so nice to hear how a CPC-A has found a job- actually you found 2 and picked the one you wanted.  Do you mind if I ask what type of coding you will be doing and why you picked one over the other.
> 
> Again- congrats!



I am doing coding for the ER.  The position that I didn't accept was with a specialty clinic and I thought that I would have the opportunity for a greater variety of experience with the Army. 
Carol CPC-A, CMA (AAMA)


----------



## halld1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Best of luck to you.  That gives me encouragement.  I'm still searching for my first coding postition.
Dianne Hall RN, CPC-A


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 19, 2010)

*tried private messaging you back- not working!*



01131937  said:


> I will be starting in my first coding job next Monday, working at an Army hospital as a civilian federal employee.  After taking an online community college coding course, I took and passed the CPC exam in March on my first try.  I was also offered a coding position in a local clinic which I turned down.  I don't have any coding job experience, although I did a little in the medical assistant externship that I completed. I think that I was just lucky that these positions became available shortly after I passed my CPC exam, as I didn't see coding positions open in the year prior. I'm very excited about starting my first coding position.
> Carol CPC-A CMA (AAMA)



I tried emailing you back but it wouldn't go thru...

Email me at thames52006@verizon.net

Thanks


----------



## copygirl (Jul 19, 2010)

*still studying*

I still have a ways to go in my studying, but will test in September.  I am concerned about finding a job.  All of the ads that I read require....experience!  How do I get that experience?  Any suggestions?

Holland


----------

